# Penn Torque TRQ100



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I just got one of these things in the mail from a customer in Australia to work on.

First impressions: This think looks slick as all get-out. I'm loving the blend of International styling and 525 functionality.

Does anybody have any real-world fishing experience with it and can give me some user feedback? I'm going to take it out this week for some field casting before I work on tuning it, but hearing from people who actually fish it would be very helpful.

Evan


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.australiansurfcastingfederation.org/AsfForum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=167&hilit=torque

Hi Even have a read of that :fishing:.
Cheers Neil


----------



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Penn torque 100 casting video*

I have just recently picked up a Torque 100 in Australia for casting fillet bait for Mulloway on the beach and live baiting squid for kingfish of the rocks. I bought it as I wanted a small reel that is strong, good drag and great casting.
I have only fished it a couple of times, its not yet the prime time of year for kings and mulloway, it has performed well on the casting front with bait. I have only caught a couple of fish that weighted in just under 5kg so I have not tested it out on a solid fish.
I did take it down the field for a test cast, straight out of the box. I cast it with 0.40 line, mainly casting a 175 gram hockey ball. The torques distances were very good compaired with other fishing reels, just behind my hockey ball distances with a 525 mag, 6500 mag and 7ht mag. I hit it few times with a 150gram lead with results just under 200m or 656 feet.

Video of the Torque 100 test casts

http://www.youtube.com/user/fish33cast#p/a/u/0/9hpelzDlbWs

Gary.
.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=53078


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I have done a real brief teardown of the reel and I like the design. I'll post more once I get to cast it a bit. Eric, I'm intrigued by your post but all the pics are broken.

Evan


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Ya i was trying to find them on my camera to put back up.


----------

